# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Konfigurimi i antenave Wi-Fi

## nigji

Ju lutem me ndihmoni si te beje konfigurimin e nje antene (Wireless 
Wi-Fi)
pasi kemi shume probeleme me sinjali. 
Largesia nga antena e madhe (Parabola) eshte 150 m. Kemi vendosur
Wireless-in por duhet konfiguruar sa here proshet sinjali dhe ky nuk 
eshte i rralle. Me anet te IP nuk futemi me ne anten per te ndryshuar 
parametrat.
Sinjalin e kemi marre nga nje person ne Shkoder. Ai kur erdhi na e
konfiguroi me Disk pasi dhe ai nuk hyri dot ne anten me IP. Me e keqja 
eshte se nuk na la as diskun por edhe nuk eshte shume dashamires per te na
ndihmuar, paso qeran ja paguan bashkia.  Ju lutemi me ndihmoni ose me 
nje menyre me praktike per te hyre ne anten ose me nje program te veçante 
per kete pune. 
A ka mundesi qe ne kete distance ta marre internetin(sinjalin) me 
kabull dhe cili kabull eshte me i pershatshem.
ndoshta shkruajta shume por desha te jap sa me shume te dhena per problemin.

----------


## qoska

Na thuaj llojin e antenes, cfare lloj login kerkon http, https.
Ne ate distance mund te perdoresh normalisht kabell normal CAT-5 FTP.

Problemet e antenes kane shume mundesi te krijohen nga interferenca te ndryshme provo te nderrosh kanalin ne te cilin komunikon kjo lidhje njehere. 
Nje mundesi eshte dhe distanca 150m pasi e rekomanduar pa perforcues eshte rrezja 100metra.
Gjithsesi me thuaj edhe cfare nenkupton nuk hyjme dot ne antene me ip?

----------


## Lorencone

> Ne ate distance mund te perdoresh normalisht kabell normal CAT-5 FTP.


Qoska me sa di une (ose mund te jem gabim) me teper se 100 metra sinjali qe kablli percjell humbet.Ne kete rast mund te perdoresh switch qe ta rigjeneroj perseri sinjalin

----------


## nigji

Wntena eshte Wireless Wi-Fi. (Kjo anten merre sinjalin nga Access Point qe eshte rreth 150m large.
Ne anten hyja duke perdorur adresen IP 1.1.1.3 dhe Gateyay 1.1.1.1, kur hapja Internet Explore shkruaja tek adresa perseri 1.1.1.1 dhe hyja tek root(pra per te ndryshuar sinjalin e atntenes, pra per te bere onfigurimin e antenes) por tani nuk mund te hyje me ne anten ne kete menyre. Personi qe shperndan sinjalin (qe ka antenen e madhe (parabolen) ka  diskun e antenes por kur edhi ai nuk na e la programin dhe eshte shume veshtire komunikimi me ta. Pra kerkoje ndihme se si mund te futem perseri tek Wireless per konfigurim ose ku mund te gjeje kete program per kete antene.
faleminderit.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

NEse ju ekni antente ai duhet tu jepte informacione me te detajuara per te kete sistem qe ju perdorni. Programe per te bere kete gje duhet te kete po menyra me e mire eshte telnet nese perdorni ne baze IP nese e keni antenen vete atehere po te na thuash tipin dhe lloin e antenes mund te te gjejme nje console qe meret me konfigurimin e antenes kete e kam fjalen nese ju mundteni te perdorni antenetn fizikisht te lidhur me kabel paralel pse ethernet. Sa per kabell eshte pak si e veshtire pasi 150 metra eshte distance shume elarte oper kategorite CAT3 - CAT6 UTP (unshealdet twisted pair) pasi largesia maksimale qe mund te perdoret per kete eshte 295 feet ose 90 metra. nuk e di nese CAT7 mund ta arije ne me shumel. Ka shume mundesi qe ne nje distance te tille mund te punoni me nje shpejtesi prej 10mb ndryshe nga 100mb TX qe eshte normativa per Cat5 edhe CAT5e ose 1GB per CAt6 po gjithmone nese ke 2 ose 3 kompjutera te lidhur jome shume. Menyra me e mire per te kryer kete lidhje eshte Fibra Optike po ama duhet te eksh parasysh qe duhet te blihen Switch qe kane mundesi te konfertojne sinjalin e fibrave optike 

Nje pyetje ju a mund te merini sinjal tani per tani nga antena .. nese merni si e keni konfigurimin DHCP apo Statik ... nese e keni DHCP kliko ne start kliko ne run shkruaj ipconfig e na jep ip me gateway ... nese e keni statike na jep ip e gateway.
Ardi

----------


## nigji

Kjo anten ka punuar  disa dite, por me sa duket  ne nje dite te keqe antena e hymbi sinjelin, provova te hyje ne antene me IP e mesiperme por nuk arrita (per ta konfiguruar perseri) Gateway eshte 192.168.0.1  IP 192.168.0.99 Tani kuptohet nuk punon

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

nese hap IE edhe shkruan atje http://192.168.0.1 cfare do te te hape na jep me shume per infrastrukturen si e ke te ndertuar ... antene > modem > router > kompjuter apo antene > router > kompjuter ... apo antene >kompjuter > switch > kompjuter ....nuk e di se si i konfiguroni ju ne shqiperi antenat po duhet te kesh nje lidhje paraprake ... na jep me shume info te te pergjigjem me ne detaje ... edhe nuk me the cfare lloj antene eshte cfare marke cfare modeli 


Ardi

----------


## qoska

Ka shume mundesi qe aksesi ne antene nuk te jepet per vete faktin se ai ruan parametrat e linjes wireless, sic jane ssid, bssid, wep key etj si keto. Shperndaresit nuk do te ti japin asnjehere keto parametra dhe prandaj nuk do qe dhe ti te kesh akses ne antene pasi mund te lidhesh ne ate rrjet pa nevojen e tyre, pra thjesht problem sigurie.

Persa i perket kabllit une te garantoj qe nje lidhje me nje kabell cat5 e siper punon me 100mbit/s deri ne 180 - 200 metra(e provuar). Ne distance me te madhe mund te duhet te kalosh ne 10mbit/s gje qe ben dhe vete kablli Cat3 dh emund te shkosh ne nje distance deri 250m(max qe kam lidhur une).

Keshtu qe nga keto qe ke thene me siper zgjidhja e vetme qe shoh une eshte te shtrosh kabllin nese nuk te pelqen wireless edhe per shkak te interferencave te mundshme ose te marresh ate qe ta ka konfiguruar te ta rregulloje perseri ne nje menyre me adekuate qe te mos kesh probleme me vone.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

qoska sa i perket cat5 eshte e GARATUAR te punoje ne 295 Feet ose ndryshe 90 metra bazuar ne kodet standarte te kabllove per internet. tashi cdo kush mund te dale me fat e ti punoje kompjuteri edhe ne 500 metra po ama shepjtesia, siguria ne trasferte edhe mundesia per te mos patur humbje paketash eshte shume e ulet. edhe mua me ka rene rasti te me unoje Cat5 ne 500feet ose 120 metra po sikunderse nuk me ka punuar Cat5e ne 350feet apo 100 metra edhe me ka aritur te me punoje ne 10 MB vetem per nje kompjuter ne largesi 450Feet edhe s shtova te dytin ne te njejten largesi filluan paketat te humbisnin. Perfundimisht qe eshte edhe kodi internacionl i cablove te ethernet largesia maksimale qe GARANTON, SIGURON, edhe e TESTUAR eshte 295feet edhe as nje milimeter me shume  :perqeshje: 

Ardi

----------


## nigji

Faleminderit te gjithve per ndihmen pasi probeleine  zgjidha. 
per te hyre ne anten dhe per te bere konfigurimin duhet te xerohet antena para dhe pastaj me nate IP te hyhet ne te.
Eshte forumi me dahsamires qe ekziston dhe pranon edhe pyetje qe ndoshta jo te gjitha i themi sakte.
une jame mesues informtike ne nje shkolle te mesme dhe jame marre me shume me programe dhe rrjeti eshte probelem i ri per mua.

----------


## qoska

Ardi une e njoh shume mire standartin per te cilin po flet, se mbase po dalim pak jashte teme!

Por standartet kane per detyre te garantojne 100% qe dicka te funksionoje ato nuk vendosin kufirin e siperm por ate optimal.

Ajo cka te them une eshte mese e vertetuar, provuar etj.... pa asnje lloj humbje ne cilesi dhe performance. Pasi eshte e vertet qe 100BaseTX (full-duplex) ka nje kerkese per "propagim"(perhapje?) te sinjalit ne limite kohore mjaft te percaktuara por praktikisht duket se jane marre parasysh, indirekt, tolerancat qe shprehen ne distanca me te medha.

Edhe kartat e rrjetit me te lira si Realtek qe kane probleme ne vete hardware punojne me keto distanca, ndoshta pasi ato nuk mund te punojne asnjehere ne 100mbit te vertete :O. Por kartat e tjera me cilesore duket se kane tolerance(fault-tolerance) mjaft te madhe, nga kalkulime te thjeshta qe bera doli qe e kishin ne rendin e 25% - 35% qe do te thote pak a shume 50metra ne kabell  :shkelje syri: .

Po deshe verifikoji. E vetmja gje qe me ka penguar ne keto distanca nganjehere kane qene "hub" ose "switche" te vjeter qe skishin tolerance te mjaftueshme, pra ndiqnin standartin pike per pike.

Me te mira dhe te keshilloj mos te jesh gjithmone rigoroz ne baze te standartit pasi kjo perben ndarjen thelbesore te nje "hackeri"(me kuptimin e avancimit, eksperimentimit..) nga personat e thjeshte qe lidhin dy koka ne kabell dhe i fusin ato ne vendet perkatese  :buzeqeshje: .

Me te mira!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Qoska une ate shpreha standartin pasi ti nuk ke idene se cfare hub apo switch ka ai qeti japesh te gjitha bazohu ne standart edhe me pas lejoi tolerance vetes gjate punes. perdror nje tester qe teston per kabllin qe ben multireflection test e shife ne distance 150 metra do ta verifikoje saktesisht e po flas per tester Fluke nga me te miret. 

Jo per tu kapur gjithe te mirat vlla 

Ardi

----------


## Antic

Mudn tju them se mund te perdorni kablin CAT6 dhe ju ben pune pasi une e kam testuar vete kete kabell per nje largesi 175 m dhe testi doli me sukses dhe pa hub ose switch, per te qene i sigurte duhet qe kablli te kete dhe nje fije per tokezim, sepse mund  te ndodhe qe ne kohe te keqe (ne rast shkarkesash elektrike rrufe). Mund te them se nuk ka asnje problem per humbje sinjali. (humbje sinjali mund te kete por kjo humbje eshte e pallogaritshme). Per te pare se cdo gje shkon ne rregull mund ta kontrollosh duke i cuar ping.

Tung

----------


## Insomnus

Djema, beni mire qe ziheni pasi keshtu kuptojme ndonje gje dhe ne s'dim  :P

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Kam idene qe ai shkodrani jua jep juve internet me antena 2.4 ghz. 150 metra nuke shte asgje sduhet te ket probleme fare lidhje antene antene. per te hyre te antena per te ndryshuar parametra nuk ke pse sepse ajo qe e lidhur shkeputet edhe lidhet po vete. ky mund te jet dhe problem i base station qe lidhet antena jote. per me shume kontakto me personin qe merr internetin edhe pyete ke ip te besh ping qe te gjesh ku te ngec sinjali. antenat nje here konfigurohen nuk kan pse ndryshohen me vetem nqs ndryshohet base station.

Lui

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> ..... Per te pare se cdo gje shkon ne rregull mund ta kontrollosh duke i cuar ping.
> 
> Tung


Cfare ka te beje ping ketu apo do shofesh nese paketat e ping humbasin ... sikur te rish tere diten me ping te aktivizuar sma mer mendja se do humbasesh ndonje pakete edhe sikur te jesh ne 1000m distance. Gjithe puna eshte ne transferta paketash te medha pra paketat gjate transfertave te fileve apo hapjeve tefaqeve. ping do punoje me sukses edhe nese ti ke nje linje prej 1kb duke dit qe madhesia e nje pageket matet me bit e jo me byte kshu qe ping keshillohet per te pare nese kelidhje po jo nese lidhja eshte ne standarte. Gjithmone arihet te tejkalojme standartet psh kete javen e fundit arita nje lidhje te plote 1Gb ne nje DC me 250 lidhje ne nje distance max 130Feet edhe te gjitha 250 lidhjt punuan gjate testimit 12 oresh ne nje lidhje 1Gb. Gje qe ishte e paplanifikuar e pare nga inxhinjeret perkates. Pasi pame qe 20 lidhje ariten kete kapacitet u rindertua e njehere struktura ku cdo server kaloi ne Gb. Nuk po them se standarti thote kete edhe ajo duhet bere por ajo qe po them eshte bazohuni ne standart pastaj llogarit tolerancat qe mund te kesh.

----------


## Egla_Al

O Tomi une sapo e downlodova antivirusi im e skanoi dhe identifikoi viruse

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

> O Tomi une sapo e downlodova antivirusi im e skanoi dhe identifikoi viruse


Egla sic te rithashe me siper ai program perdoret dhe per Denial Distribution Of Service + Network Stressing, pra e teston rrjetin tend ne limitet e tij. Antivirusi e njef si virus prej ddosit po vet si program nuk ka virus apo te prishi ty pc apo ndonje gje e tille. nejse po ta le ty ne dore

----------


## i fundit

> Replay from 192.x.x.x: bytes =32 time>1ms TTL=128


Pergjigja nga paisja me ip 192.x.x.x me 32 bite, time 1ms eshte koha e marjes se paketes, TTl eshte  Time To Live jetegjatesia e paketes.
Pra siq shihete ketu e mat dhe shpejtesine e kembimit te paketave.

----------

